# WASTELAND 2 - Godfather of post-apocalyptic RPGs is back!



## vermaden (Mar 14, 2012)

That's right ladies and gentleman, people who created original Wasteland, Fallout and Fallout 2 are willing to create Wasteland 2!

If You are interested, back them up with some $$$.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/wasteland-2


----------



## Jsanchez (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

